
Introducing the Keybase filesystem - rdl
https://keybase.io/introducing-the-keybase-filesystem
======
ary
About 4 years ago I was involved with a commercial software project attempting
to do exactly this. What we built worked but it wasn't positioned in a way
that interested our target audience (Enterprise customers).

First, bravo for making it happen in a way that is getting people excited.
Second, I sincerely wish you the best luck in getting people to pay for it in
a way that is sustainable for a business. We built a user interface that made
truly secure group file sharing accessible to mere mortals and said mortals
were uninterested.

About three months after we shut down the business Edward Snowden made his
infamous leak(s) and it became obvious to me that commercial crypto products
coming out of the United States would be met with extreme levels of skepticism
for some time to come. Any remotely centralized solution to the problems of
key distribution and encryption are probably dead on arrival because of the
single point of jurisdiction/political failure. It really doesn't matter how
open you are (unfortunately).

Two things really stand out to me about this implementation. 1) The
trustworthiness of the key exchange doesn't appear to employ a mechanism that
protects against a man in the middle. 2) They mention the possibility of in-
browser Javascript crypto. These are not small issues. The people who _need_
crypto _require_ rigid, durable implementations that don't gloss over security
concerns in favor of usability. Everyone else is just being trendy.

I wish you the best of luck.

~~~
morgante
I don't think Keybase is glossing over security at all.

First of all, you don't have to use the browser app at all. I personally don't
trust Javascript crypto and hence don't do anything in the web app.

They're also acutely aware of the dangers of centralization and all the
Keybase crypto is based on minimal trust. Check the documentation:
[https://keybase.io/docs/server_security](https://keybase.io/docs/server_security)

~~~
Wintamute
Is it JavaScript crypto you don't trust, or in-browser crypto you don't trust?

~~~
morgante
I don't trust in-browser crypto and I'm skeptical of JavaScript crypto.

------
rdl
I've been using this for a couple weeks. Along with Zcash, it is the most
amazing crypto-engineering project I've seen in years.

Imagine being able to share files on an ad hoc basis with anyone -- on any
network. Share with someone based on Twitter, on Facebook, or email address.

Even better, all with cryptographic proofs of identity, strong crypto at every
level, and open source.

~~~
jgrahamc
Came here to say pretty much the same thing. It's slick and easy to use. It's
actually the 'dropbox' I've always wanted and if they introduce a storage
limit I'd pay.

[https://keybase.io/jgrahamc](https://keybase.io/jgrahamc)

~~~
revorad
Hi John, mind sharing an invitation?

~~~
jgrahamc
Sent to email in your profile.

~~~
signa11
hi, could you please send me an invite if you have some left ? many thanks !

~~~
iso-8859-1
no email in your profile...

~~~
MrGando
Hey! Any invites left? (Email in profile)

~~~
MrGando
Got it :)

------
rburhum
> Business Model?

> We're a long way off from worrying about this, but we'll > never run an ad-
> supported business again. And Keybase will > never sell data. > [....] >
> But, as stated above, there is currently no pay model, and we're not trying
> to make money. > We're testing a product right now, and we'd like to bring
> public keys to the masses.

I know a lot of people will see this as a pro, but honestly I see it as a huge
negative. Raising capital doesn't mean that you "are not trying to make
money". If you are not trying to make money, then you can't call it a
"product".

~~~
grey-area
This is my biggest worry about using this service. It looks great, but if they
don't make any money, how can they keep it running for free in the long term?
They should charge users money for storage, not give it away for free -
hopefully they have a plan to do so soon but they should make that clear.

It would also be nice to be able to completely self-host, that would be really
reassuring, not sure if it is possible but they could certainly sell that as a
service and support it for businesses interested in running their own
keyserver and encrypted file store.

~~~
fuhrysteve
Totally agree. I don't want to invest my time using a service that I don't
trust will be around in 5yrs. Would love to pay a few bucks a month for this
service to help alleviate that fear. Making money is a good thing.

------
sjs382
I wonder if you can _tail_ a file, to create an ad-hoc encrypted messaging
channel like:

    
    
        Read your messages: tail -f /keybase/private/yourname/inbox.log
        Send a message to someone: echo 'Hi, friend!' >> /keybase/private/yourfriend/inbox.log
    

And I wonder how it handles filename collisions? Guess I'm going to need to
play with this a bit later. :)

~~~
malgorithms
It works to repeatedly append to a file on one machine and `tail -f` it on
another. Even an encrypted file. It just works.

As for collisions, a "conflict" is handled as you would expect on file syncing
services, although all conflict resolution has to be done by the clients!
(Even in the unencrypted public folders, the resolution of the conflict has to
be signed. And in the encrypted case, obviously the server has no idea.) This
is one of the many things that had made KBFS a large and interesting project.

If you really wanted to use KBFS as a transport layer, you could avoid the
conflict entirely by each device claiming a file to write to, and each one in
a folder can monitor the others' files.

~~~
sjs382
> As for collisions, a "conflict" is handled as you would expect on file
> syncing services

I'm not sure what to expect though. Does it rename subsequent files by
appending _##? Or does it overwrite? Or does it allow 2 files with identical
filenames, like Google Drive (at least on the web) does?

~~~
malgorithms
Oh I see, sorry for not fully answering. Keybase does not merge files or
anything source-control like that. In fact, if that's what you want, you can
actually init a bare repo inside of Keybase and clone into and out of it. We
do this all the time as we're dogfooding. It's cool that every push is signed
automatically, and every pull or clone is verified.

The conflict resolution Keybase does do is simple and much like what Dropbox
does. The clients will determine a winner, and the loser will be written as
something like `Keybase Logo.conflicted (sjs382's imac5k copy 2016-02-04).psd`
Note in this case 'imac5k' is a guaranteed unique device name for sjs382, due
to the way our merkle tree of key announcements works.

By the way, the conflict resolution of a single file is one case in a fairly
large list of possible conflicts. What happens if you remove a directory on
one machine, but add a file to it on another? And so on. The conflict
resolution flow is designed to protect you from data loss above all else.

~~~
sjs382
Awesome, I'll be sure to play with it soon!

Thanks for the answers and thanks for the awesome kbpgp.js!

------
zmmmmm
On the page it says it is "open source Go". Does that mean that, at least
theoretically, I (or another independent provider) could build this and run my
own personal keybase server? If so, that would really excite me. The one thing
that really keeps me away from most cloud storage and sync services is lockin.
I just am not willing to be come super dependent on a service that is building
their business around proprietary lockin rather than providing an excellent
service.

~~~
grey-area
Yes it's pretty straightforward. You can even do something much simpler if you
want to self-host and just want a sort of encrypted dropbox for yourself.

I recently did a little proof of concept hackathon entry (gopher gala) for a
very similar idea which works with keybase.io for keys or your own server -
[https://sendto.click](https://sendto.click), which is also open source. This
is far simpler of course but there's no reason in principle you couldn't just
compile the client yourself, write your own client and use their server, or
just write your own client and server, using the same golang crypto libraries,
which are here for pgp:

[https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/crypto/openpgp](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/crypto/openpgp)

It doesn't have to be quite as complex as the keybase tools, though I'm sure
they have reasons for every decision and have thought hard about the way it
all works, the crypto libraries they've based it on are open source and
relatively straightforward to use.

My one hesitation about using keybase.io would be their business model and
whether they'll be around in 5 years. They might have the best intentions but
if it doesn't make money, and/or is bought by a large corporation, all bets
are off on how the service will evolve or whether it will continue to exist.
I'd love to see them start charging money and have a sustainable business
model.

~~~
swsieber
I wouldn't be too hesitant to use it. I think it depends mostly on being able
to verify everything that they verify. Which they already encourage you to do:
leave signed signatures in profiles so that people can verify them independent
of keybase.io

~~~
grey-area
I do use keybase.io and will be trying this out, I just worry about depending
on a company with zero revenue in the long term.

------
volaski
Maybe it's because I am not a keybase user, but can somebody explain this
product in human terms? I am not an idiot, and it does sound interesting, but
the post is too long and I just want to know what makes it unique compared to
dropbox, etc. in one sentence.

~~~
lisper
This is DropBox with secure digital signatures and end-to-end encryption
integrated into it in a easily accessible way.

~~~
volaski
what confused me was how they say they are not a sync service. I am still
confused.

~~~
aftbit
Dropbox synchronizes files between your computer and their servers. Keybase
stores the files on their servers and only downloads/uploads them "on demand".
Think of your web browser accessing gmail.com versus running something like
Thunderbird that downloads your mail locally.

As a benefit, it's much simpler to implement - you don't need to work as hard
to handle conflicts where two people made incompatible changes while offline.
However, it will be slower for bulk operations and will require an internet
connection.

~~~
volaski
so if i understand correctly, the model is more like the old
megaupload/rapidshare/etc.....so what's new? Is it that they provide multiple
ways of sharing tied to social media, compared to public/private/password
protected mode of sharing for those aforementioned services?

~~~
grey-area
What's new is transparent client-side public key encryption with a database of
verified keys.

------
manyoso
Is this all centralized?

How about something completely decentralized, but permanent:

[https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

[https://youtu.be/HUVmypx9HGI](https://youtu.be/HUVmypx9HGI)

The InterPlanetary File System (IPFS)

~~~
hatsunearu
30 second caveats:

\- You still have to host yourself, since you don't get free hosting.

\- Not encrypted, so you gotta add the encryption in yourself.

~~~
manyoso
Not true. IPFS is encrypted and with pluggable PKI too!

[https://youtu.be/HUVmypx9HGI?t=3210](https://youtu.be/HUVmypx9HGI?t=3210)

And you do not have to host yourself once your content is distributed. That is
what makes it permanent!

~~~
kevincox
You don't have to, but unless someone decides to "pin" it it might just
disappear at any time. So you better pin it yourself or find someone reliable
to pin it for you.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> or find someone reliable to pin it for you.

The Internet Archive will eventually be the "pin" of last resort.

~~~
greglindahl
And/or someone will make a business out of pinning files.

For public files, I hope that there will be several organizations organizing
multiple long-term pins of files.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That's the best part! Anyone could be paid to pin!

Home users with enough bandwidth and storage. Existing CDNs. New cloud storage
entrants (Backblaze).

Literally anyone with an internet connection and storage would be able to
securely serve your content.

EDIT: I just saw your profile :) Thanks for the work you do at the IA!

------
jrockway
> Your app will encrypt just for you and then awake and rekey in the
> background when that Twitter user joins and announces a key.

Isn't this the weak link in the chain? If you can convince the client that
you're the person the data was encrypted for, it will re-encrypt it with a new
key and send it to you, thus making the encryption useless. What's the
protection against this, other than "don't worry, we won't introduce bugs"?
(I'm not saying Random Twitter Troll will do this, but couldn't "the
government" compel Keybase to re-encrypt your content with a key they have?)

What does the encryption add here that a server controlling access doesn't?

~~~
chc4
I'm not sure about that either. The weakest link seems to be a national
security letter to Keybase where they distribute a backdoored version of the
FS driver to Alice, and adds the key of Eve to all messages also encrypted to
Bob.

However, Keybase can't just broadcast "Eve on twitter is Bob!" \- the client
gets that announcement and links you to the tweet that claims it, where you
audit the twitter handle, key fingerprint, etc.

~~~
kedean
If the NSA is your adversary model, Keybase isn't for you. If the NSA is your
adversary model, NO system involving any central servers is for you, unless
they only act as a dumb relay. Since Keybase is also the provider of your
proof that another party is who they claim to be, they will always be
suspectable to a government adversary. If you want to be NSA-safe, you can't
trust any third party companies code, and that just leaves you DOA.

tldr; this isn't for the NSA adversary model

------
ryan-c
I would be _really_ interested to see how they're making the filesystem cross
platform if they're supporting Windows. I see in their 'hiring' page they
mention FUSE which would give Linux and OS X support.

~~~
WorldMaker
I too am very interested in if they are currently supporting Windows and/or
if/when they plan to. I was hoping this blog post would have at least
mentioned it in passing.

~~~
malgorithms
We are testing a build for Windows that uses Dokan. Early results have been
very positive. It's an important feature of KBFS that it can run on Windows.

~~~
robfreudenreich
Hi Chris, the very first versions of Boxcryptor for Windows some years ago
also used Dokan. Our experiences have been really bad and as the user base
grew so did the number BSOD reports caused by Dokan (v0.6 back then). We are
now using the commercial driver CBFS since 3+ years and are really happy with
it. Hint: As development at Dokan has picked up again with Dokany, I don't
know anything about its current stability.

------
sjs382
You can seemingly host static files on keybase.pub, too. Makes it a viable
alternative to github pages for hosting static sites:

[https://akenn.keybase.pub/index.html](https://akenn.keybase.pub/index.html)
(not mine)

~~~
akenn
Those are some good looking dolphins ;)

------
davepeck
This is beautiful. I don't understand the dependency on the block chain:
what's the forking attack we're concerned about here?

~~~
mdavidn
It's a public accounting of everyone's keys. All participants can review the
blockchain to confirm the accuracy of their own public key. Three-letter
agencies can't fork the blockchain and replace a key from the perspective of
one participant.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
How do you actually download this update?

It has a link at the bottom -> "latest download (possibly without the
filesystem)"

I'm guessing that means not all of the OS builds have it enabled yet?

~~~
preya2k
I'm confused about that as well. I am a Keybase user for a while now, but I
have no Keybase folder even though I downloaded the latest client.

------
z3t4
When reading this I though, is this how the next "web" will look like!? Having
the world mounted at file system level and content streamed or pushed on
demand.

What about a public key block-chain where "mining" is storing and serving
data!? A system with baked in hosting/browsing, identity (public key) and
micro-transactions (web-money).

~~~
patcon
I agree! Exciting, right? :) At risk of showing you something you've already
come across:

* [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

* [https://ethereum.org/](https://ethereum.org/)

* IPFS project lead interviewed at Ethereum conference: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7VjUKCdfpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7VjUKCdfpg)

------
OJFord
Simple use-case I cobbled together after reading this:

Show HN: Signed Blogs with Keybase.io file system [1]

It's ugly as anything (no stylesheet), but just wanted to demonstrate what I
think could be an interesting use.

[1]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11039145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11039145))

------
zobzu
Unfortunately you just need to hack keybase and serve malicious code. It
doesnt matter if its signed if my malicious code tells you the signature
verification succeeded.

Client side needs versioned code to make this harder. Including signed,
versioned javascript code, automagically.

This will also make alterations of web sites code a lot easier to detect.

------
fsargent
I love that if you're logged in, it'll say

You can now write data in a very special place: /keybase/public/fsargent

Very cool.

~~~
StavrosK
How did you install a client that will do that? Mine doesn't have fs support.

~~~
dfc
fsargent loves that if you're logged in, the linked keybase web page says...

------
eridius
This is really cool.

Since this is a filesystem that streams data on demand, how does it behave
under poor network conditions? I'm also curious how much data it caches
locally, e.g. if I'm on a laptop and lose wifi for an hour, how much of the
data in the keybase filesystem can I reasonably continue to access?

------
morgante
This is an awesome announcement and got me totally fired up.

Unfortunately, I wasn't even able to log in to my keybase account on a new
computer. Judging from the 1,000 outstanding issues on their Github, it seems
like Keybase should first be focusing on fixing the bugs in existing software
before rolling out new products. [0]

As for the substance of the filesystem, it would be nice to have some concept
of named/shared groups. So I could create a "company" folder and then add
people to it over time instead of having to create a whole new shared folder
each time we add someone new. (And having to manually copy over all relevant
files.)

[0] [https://github.com/keybase/keybase-
issues/issues](https://github.com/keybase/keybase-issues/issues)

------
vmp
I hate begging but I've been in the keybase queue for at least a year and
would like to finally see what it's all about. I'd appreciate it a ton if
someone could shoot me an invite: [removed] Thank you very much
ashishchaudhary! :)

~~~
salimmadjd
same here :)

~~~
roberto
I can send you one, I only need your email.

~~~
rootkea
May I get one? Email address in my profile.

------
joefkelley
This is really cool, but I'm not clear on how to actually install it.

Or is it only available to a limited set of users?

I see there's a "keybase fuse" command that might be related, but there's no
docs for how to use it.

~~~
a_bonobo
You have to join, since they're still in alpha they let you wait - I just
signed up and I'm user "#19177 in the alpha queue"

~~~
danieldk
Some of us had keybase.io accounts for a while now ;). I think we have to wait
until the client packages are updated with kbfs support.

~~~
patcon
On Ubuntu, mine wasn't auto-updated to get KBFS, but I found pre-releases that
work:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/prerelease.keybase.io/index.html](https://s3.amazonaws.com/prerelease.keybase.io/index.html)

~~~
c_r_w
I came here to find this. Upvote for you sir.

------
drudru11
Why is centralized crypto with a freemium biz model so welcomed? Remember
Snowden? Remember parse?

~~~
JosephRedfern
"Centralised Crypto" in what sense? Unless I'm very much mistaken, your
private key never leaves your control - signing/encryption is done client-
side.

~~~
drudru11
They are the trusted source for my public key.

~~~
darklajid
Are you talking about the announced file storage service here? Or about the
"drudru claims to be foobar on Twitter" service?

The former should be good - that sounds like a smart client in front of a dumb
server. The latter is a different problem and as far as I'm aware the service
is merely aggregating proves - and can link to those. Verify them?

~~~
floatboth
The client verifies the proofs!

------
ikeboy
>If that person hasn't installed Keybase yet, your human work is still done.
They can join and access the data within seconds

Good luck getting people to do that.

Edit: I guess if the audience for this is technical people, then the kind of
person who follows them is likely to be the kind that would download it, but
that's a very small market. There's a far greater barrier to getting people to
install software (with little tangible gain) than getting them to sign up for
your website.

~~~
chc4
It's also a little bit hard to "join and access your data in seconds" when
signup is still essentially by invite only...

------
mixedbit
A monetization idea: let people create folders that others need to pay to
access and take some % of the payment (useful for companies distributing
movies, games, etc.)

------
BinaryIdiot
So slightly tangental but keybase has been around for a few years now, right?
I haven't been able to figure it out but are they only afloat due to
investment funds? Do they have any monetization plans? I setup a profile but
I'm curious what the company ends up turning into. Perhaps the money made from
providing paid upgrades to this filesystem can give them enough profit?

------
tetraodonpuffer
so assuming one trusts the model, would it work to have something like:

I have a /me/private/yourwebsite.com set up to be shared between me and your
particular site, the link is set-up when I sign up

when I log in your site, it would look for this directory to be there, in this
directory there will be a file with a password hash, the server would load it,
and validate the hash of the typed in password against the hash I provide,
once the login is successful it would remove this file

this would basically mean that I could have single-use passwords for any site
as it would be trivial to have a browser add-on that generates a random
password and corresponding hash when I want to log in somewhere, it types the
password in the password field on the page and puts the hash in the keybase
directory corresponding to it, and alert me if the site does not remove the
file after the login.

~~~
jzila
I actually wrote something like that for Keybase before KBFS was announced:
[https://github.com/jzila/kb-login-ext](https://github.com/jzila/kb-login-ext)

The approach you detailed is the way to go once the filesystem is in the wild.
Such power!

------
wanda
I have 9 invites and I do not particularly want to trawl through all of the
existing comments to find people who may or may not have been invited since
having posted their comments hours ago.

So, reply to me here or email me (wanda {at} teknik.io) and I will send you an
invite. First co-- actually, first noticed, first served.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I'd like an invite if you have more to spare. (johnsonwesleyt {at} gmail)

~~~
wanda
Done.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Excellent. I'll pay it forward if I get any invites myself.

------
brudgers
Podcast interview with Keybase founder Rick Krohn which discusses this among
other things:
[http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/?s=keybase+](http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/?s=keybase+)

------
unholygoat
Just was granted 5 more invites (Thanks Chris!) if anyone else is late to the
party.

Please either reply with an email address or have one visible in your profile
if you want one.

~~~
equivrel
I'd love one! I've been really excited about this project for over a year but
still in the invite queue :(.

~~~
unholygoat
equivrel - you get my last one.. just sent it, enjoy!

~~~
equivrel
Thanks!

------
tehbmar
Very excited for this, just waiting for an official build unless someone has
actual instructions for building Keybase with kbfs-beta support on linux.

------
0xADADA
This is fucking awesome. I've gotta try it.

------
simonjgreen
Plenty of invites over here if anyone would like one

[https://keybase.io/simonjgreen](https://keybase.io/simonjgreen)

EDIT: all gone for now, but see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11037629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11037629)
for more

~~~
leipert
Have also 8 invites :)

EDIT: All gone.

~~~
telotortium
Can you send one? For mail, see my profile -- I didn't see an email in yours.

------
raggnar
I've been using keybase and their copy really seems to make sense to people
that do not understand encryption. I've been able to get more of my friends
using PGP recently due to this. I'm hoping that the file system will get more
people to migrate away from dropbox, etc.

------
cpach
This is a pretty cool system! Sounds ideal for e.g. sharing passwords, API
keys or other credentials.

------
joshstrange
I've got invites (9) for Keybase that are collecting dust if anyone wants one.
Email in profile.

WOW: That happened fast, I'm all out of invites now... 2 minutes after posting
emails started coming in and within 3 minutes I was out. Sorry if you didn't
get one...

~~~
m1r3k
All invites gone!

~~~
insomniacity
Could I get one? New to HN - is there a PM page....?

------
beardicus
I have 8 invites if any other stragglers (6 hours after the story was posted)
are still reading. I'm heading to bed but will send them during morning
coffee, GMT -5. (please make sure your email is in your profile)

~~~
jelled
I would greatly appreciate an invite as well (ben[at]jelled.com).

~~~
jelled
I would greatly appreciate an invite as well. Edit: got one, thanks!

------
creativeembassy
Are there any invites floating around yet? I'd love one, email address is in
my profile. Very interested in developing other tools against Keybase, with
mruby or Elixir.

------
jsrjenkins
I am so excited for this project. I have been waiting for an invite for close
to a year. Can anyone send me one? EDIT: email: jsrjenkins @ [google's email
service].com

------
thorntonbf
This looks like a really well thought out implementation that ought to fit a
lot of use cases.

Put myself in the alpha queue this morning. I'll look forward to testing it
out.

------
Nibiru
Does anyone still has a spare invite? I've been reading hacker news for a
while now but I made an account just to ask :D (email adress on my account)

~~~
Nibiru
Edit: got one (two actually) thanks!

------
nawariata
lemon_party.jpg is a nice touch.

~~~
orvado
Haha, don't look it up at work friends

------
LAMike
I'm a little confused, where are the files hosted?

------
ryan-c
Random unrelated keybase question: I generated new subkeys with GPG recently -
how do I update my keybase account? The master key has not changed.

~~~
stoye
I think you're looking for:

    
    
      keybase pgp update

~~~
ryan-c
That does not work - I have to log in with the command line client, which
fails because I it doesn't have GPG sign with the correct key. Edit: Managed
to get it to work by restoring a backed up keyring from before I updated my
keys.

------
kowdermeister
Is there any difference between this and
[http://tresorit.com/](http://tresorit.com/) ?

------
StavrosK
Has anyone managed to get this up and running? I'm running the Go client on
Linux and no dice.

------
artursapek
Looks very cool, trying it now. I think this will help keybase take off.
Congrats on shipping!

------
kishoresurana
I would really like an invite, hopefully some are still left!!: kishoresurana
|at| gmail.com

------
toby
Any idea how to get this working on Arch? The latest version looks to be about
2 weeks old.

~~~
kseistrup
How about the "keybase-release" package from AUR?

~~~
tilpner
Considering keybase-release[0] was "Last Updated: 2015-11-03 22:36",
community/keybase is a lot more recent, but still from January, so not recent
enough.

[0]: [https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/keybase-
release/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/keybase-release/)

------
null0pointer
Very exciting project! I'd love an invite if anyone can spare one. Email in
profile.

~~~
null0pointer
Realised my email actually wasn't in my profile :O still hanging out for an
invite though

~~~
unholygoat
invite sent, check your email. :)

~~~
rootkea
May I get one? Email address in my profile.

------
MrGando
Pretty late here, but does anyone have any invites left? Super interesting
project!

Email in my profile :)

~~~
MrGando
Thanks!!

------
scentoni
I would be interested in an invite if someone has one available (address in
email).

------
VCPro
Appreciate an invite - vcsekhar DOT parepalli AT gmail DOT com ; Thanks in
advance

------
mkristian
Sounds really interesting. Anyone have an invite, they would like to share?

------
simpleblend
I'd love an invite if anyone has any: arobbins@simpleblend.net

~~~
hobarrera
Sent one. Enjoy.

~~~
jlu
Me need one too, thx :)

jlu@twmug.com

------
idle_zealot
Is there a way to make a public folder writable to multiple users?

------
RobMurray
Hi. Does anyone still have an invite? I would love to try it out.

------
kcoop
Any more invites? k e n c o o p at g m a i l . c o m Thanks!

------
DarkLinkXXXX
If anyone still wants some, I can give out three invites.

~~~
gabriel
I'd go for an invite if you hae some still. Email in profile.

~~~
DarkLinkXXXX
Sorry I took so long, looks like you already have an invite, so I won't send
you another.

------
libso
This is awesome. Never knew such a product was in works

------
hamidnazari
Also an invite would be appreciated. Email in profile.

~~~
hamidnazari
Email: [my username here]@ymail.com

------
jefffan241
I have 2 invites if people are still looking for one.

~~~
nerraga
I'd really appreciate an invite if you still have any. It's wild to see just
how in demand these are right now.

~~~
jefffan241
Yeah I still have all 2, I just need an email.

~~~
Posibyte
I'd love one. Keybase has always been a fascinating service to me. m {at}
sftw.ninja

------
gyakovlev
got 2 invites to give away. next 2 replies to this comment will get the
invites (fifo). good luck! make sure your email is in your HN profile.

~~~
newman314
Can I have the other? Username @ gmail

~~~
gyakovlev
yep, sent.

------
tomkinstinch
I'd love to give this, and Keybase, a try if anyone has an invite they would
be comfortable sharing.

tomkinsc@ _[google 's consumer email service]_.com

~~~
jessaustin
I just sent you one.

~~~
rootkea
May I get one? Email in my profile.

------
vivekkrish
Would anyone mind sharing an invitation? I've been waiting in line for close
to a year.

My email address is visible on my profile.

Thanks in advance to the HN community!

~~~
OJFord

        > My email address is visible on my profile
    

No it isn't :)

~~~
vivekkrish
I realized that I updated my profile in a different tab and forgot to hit
save!

------
uzyn
Have signed up for the waiting list for months but looks like I'm still in
line. Anyone care for an invite? chua@uzyn.com Thanks!

------
lyime
Looking for an invite. thanks!

~~~
jaaf
Sent one

~~~
stepvhen
If there are invites left, I would like one (email in profile).

~~~
unholygoat
__Just checked profile, email was not found. Took a guess though and sent an
invite to the email listed
at:[https://github.com/stepvhen](https://github.com/stepvhen)

If that's the wrong email then let me know where to send it. __

~~~
stepvhen
Ah I thought it was there. Good guess, I got the invite. Thanks!

------
patmcc
I also have invites if anyone needs them, reply or find my email in profile.

~~~
patmcc
Whoa, this blew up. If you emailed me after 2:19pm PST I'm out of keys (did
FIFO for them). If I get more I'll keep sending.

------
euroclydon
I would love an invite in anyone has one. Email in my profile. Thanks!

~~~
pacbard
I sent you the invite. It should be in your inbox. :)

~~~
sebbas
Have one left? I'd like to join as well :) Email is in bio -> Thanks!

------
opmac
Looks amazing. Would love to try this if anybody has any invites.

------
1_player
Late to the party, would really appreciate an invite.. Cheers!

------
ParadoxOryx
I've got a few Keybase invites, email me if you want one!

~~~
fantastick
I got some invites left, ping me if you want

~~~
rootkea
May I have one? Email is in my profile.

------
EvanPlaice
Y'all got any more of them invites?

~~~
jaaf
Sent one if you still need.

~~~
hendi_
I'd like an invite too, please.

Edit: GOT IT, thanks!

~~~
unholygoat
[x] invite sent. check your email.

------
patcon
YES.

------
krishnamannem
can someone pass along on invite please. chaitanyamannem@googles email
service(gmail)

~~~
jaaf
Sent

~~~
immistyle
I would like an invite if you still have a keybase invite available. Much
appreciated. immistyle AT hotmail.com

------
jasonmoo
go max!

------
diakritikal
Hello,

What can you provided over and above yubikey?

~~~
jlgaddis
Seriously?

